# Monty Python's Military Fairy sketch



## Holmesy7291 (Aug 26, 2011)

Found at last, the famous Military Fairy sketch performed by those sons of fun, Monty Python! (although it would be more suited to the Navy...)

[video=youtube_share;ol5Dfs7jqFI]http://youtu.be/ol5Dfs7jqFI[/video]

hallucinat


----------



## Drone_pilot (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for this, the first time i saw this i PMSL, one of the best.


----------



## Holmesy7291 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yr welcome Droney!  I first saw this when I was about 10 and almost died laughing...I did the same when I found it yesterday. I'd love to see some of our guys performing it on their passing out parade a la 'Stripes'! Wonder if the brass would allow it...?


----------



## Advisor (Aug 30, 2011)

Holmesy7291 said:


> Yr welcome Droney!  I first saw this when I was about 10 and almost died laughing...I did the same when I found it yesterday. I'd love to see some of our guys performing it on their passing out parade a la 'Stripes'! Wonder if the brass would allow it...?


 
Sense of humor? Brass? You can't mention them in the same sentence. If they have a sense of humor, it is surgically removed at the time of commissioning.


----------



## Holmesy7291 (Sep 2, 2011)

Very true...comparable with the words "Military" and "Intelligence"-the worlds greatest oxymoron (with emphasis on the MORON).


----------

